# Leaky Gas Caused by Prolapsed Hemorrhoids?



## Diannie

Do you think prolapsed hemorrhoids could cause constant leaky gas? Lately when I have a BM I can feel internal hemorrhoids exiting my anus. I'm pretty sure it's hemorrhoids. I got a mirror and squatted over it while straining and the hemorrhoids appeared. Sometimes they go back in on their own and sometimes I have to push them back in. They do cause me to have leakage issues where I have to wipe several times after a BM. Sometimes I even have leakage without a BM.

Maybe this might also be rectal prolapse? It looks more like hemorrhoids to me, but I am not an expert. Maybe it's a combination of both rectal and hemorrhoid prolapses! I am going to have to make a visit to my primary care doc and discuss this with her. She probably won't listen to me though. She says I don't smell and it's all in my head! Sure, that's why everyone that lives close to me calls me skunk lady, and people are always commenting on how bad I smell. It's all in my mind you know!! I would change docs again, but I've done that several times already and there are only so many docs around here that accept Tricare Prime insurance.

I may have to wait a year to get an answer if my doc doesn't give me a referral to see a colorectal surgeon. I get to go for a colonoscopy next October, so I may have to wait until then to ask him all the questions I need answered. I hope he listens and is willing to help me figure out this problem.

I am in phase 1 of the SCD diet. It's been eleven days. My gas has decreased, but I'm still having the leaky gas. I don't think it's quite as bad, but it's definitely still pretty regular. Any opinions on this diet and how effective it will be if I stay on it?

Thanks for reading, and I hope to get some needed feedback. Take care!

Diannie


----------



## oceanblue141

Hi Diannie,

Your description matches with rectal prolapse. Google in rectal prolapse images and have a look. Take a video of your anus while straining and compare. Colonoscopy is a waste for LG sufferers unless you have other conditions. Ask your Doc for video defecography or MR Defecography or Dynamic MRI of Pelvic floor which diagnose rectal prolapse and rectocele.


----------



## thickthighs1

this makes sense to me,I have internal hemorroids that act up when i eat something that irritates my bowel. have noticed that when the irritation occurs,there's more LG than when not irritated.


----------



## bent&broken

I have three internal hemorrhoids. I had rubber band ligation a few weeks ago to try and get rid of them. My smell seemed be be gone for about a week after but now it's back. I'm seeing my Colorectal surgeon again in October, so he'll check again and see if they're actually gone. I have a feeling that the rubber band ligation wasn't completely successful, as one of my bands came out in the toilet only two days after the procedure. I'll update after my appointment and fill you in on what the doctor says. The procedure is so expensive (and painful for a little while after), but if I still have the hemorrhoids I'd like to get it done again.


----------



## bent&broken

Also, I think internal hemmorhoids would explain the burning sensation in the rectum/anus. I've had them for a little while though I think, so I'm not convinced they're causing the LG.


----------



## westr

i think its possible, there are things that keep the veins in place which i think have broken for us due to straining so they prolapse. about a week after my trouble i got what felt like an entire vein prolapse. and since my trouble started i havent had any hemorrhoids which is weird for me as i used to get them fairly regularly.


----------



## lsgv100

I was having constant lower abdominal pain and LG for 12 long years. Recently I visited a colorectal surgeon for severe pain in my anus and found to have hemorrhoids. I applied cream proCort and after a month all my abdominal pain and LG went away. I am pretty convinced hemorrhoids caused LB and bloating


----------

